# Little hard white pimple on toddlers foot?



## ClaireLouise

Hi ladies, I wonder if you could help. 

After giving my 3yr old Marley a bath and putting on his cream, I noticed a little white pimple on the sole if his foot. It's in the middle of his foot near the bottom of the heel. It's hard though as I gave it a little squeeze and nothing happened. It's not a verruca as its tiny, just like a yellow head you would get on your face, but hard.

Iv not noticed him itching his foot or anything I just wondered if anyone else has encountered a similar problem. 

Would you mention it to the Dr or see if it clears up?


----------



## Miss_Bump

Could be a corn?


----------



## _Vicky_

Fynn had one a few years ago - it was a calcium deposit they can accumulate for many reasons his was probably due to all the injections he received in NICU as a newborn :-( it bugged me so I took him to a walk in centre and they gave me dressing which were like soaking it in warm wAter constantly and it came out left e teeny hole that soon went xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise

It doesn't look like a corn. But il see if he is comfortable in the morning walking on it. Il keep my eye on it then maybe take him to the Dr on Fri as they have an open surgery. 

Was looking up calcium deposits Vicky, sounds similar. Although Marley had a heel prick over 3 years ago so not sure if that makes any difference?


----------

